# Interested in a Jungian perspective



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Tackling an MBTI questionnaire. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20814850101/in/explore-2015-08-23/

Woods. Forest. If I had to take a guess, I would say this is a still from a movie where the scene is supposed to depict enlightenment in the form of the luminous light at the end. The character is escaping from some terrible danger maybe he was lost in the woods. Now he discovers liberty and knowledge and stuff. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I am considerably annoyed, especially since the breakdown came about for unknown reasons. I would start thinking about the enormity of my plight. Think about the time remaining for the concert to start. How far away we are. If anyone in the vicinity is proficient with mechanics. All of this makes up for an estimate of how fucked up the situation is. Since I have no reason to imagine I would be able to help with repairing the car, I would probably listen to music or do something of the like.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Probably refuse. I don't like being dragged into something on the whims of someone else. Likely I had my own vague idea of what to do after the concert. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I don't care. You can't change someone else's beliefs. They have to experience it for themselves. It would be a waste of time. Besides, after the concert and supposedly the afterparty, I would be exhausted or reflecting on the event.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Contemplate? 
*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Individualism is the primary one. But really, I don't have a particular set of values I can recall at any moment. I have to be in a situation where I'm ethically provoked. I don't label my ethics. 
I was having an ethical argument with another person a few days ago. The subject was an interview where Robert Downey Jr. walked out unceremoniously when questioned about his dark past. The other guy argued that it was indecorous of RDJ to do this and that he was being an oversensitive prima donna. I argued that RDJ had the prerogative to walk out. From my perspective, it would feel uncomfortable to reveal details of a past you prefer to forget to the whole world. It's like having everyone peek into a dark closet in your room that you've discarded to a corner. People neglect the concept of privacy. I also felt the interviewer was being, for the lack of a better word, an asshole because of his persistence in asking controversial questions when he could clearly see RDJ getting agitated and uneasy. 

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
Dunno. Maybe scrutinize the situation.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I don't know. I don't have set behavioral attributes. I am not a robot that behaves a certain way in certain situations. 

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
See my previous answer.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I hate it. I have never understood the concept of talking just for the sake of it because from my perspective, you essentially talk to exchange information. The closest form of communication to socialization I like is humor, because at least there is a goal. To make the other guy laugh. Whereas small talk has no substance. No one cares what the other thinks. It's absolutely rubbish. For example, if a roommate enters and sees me eating a pizza and asks, "You're eating pizza?", that is irritating. I'm obviously eating pizza. Do you want a slice? Do you think pizza is unhealthy? Do you think I should be eating something else? 

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
I am not particularly concerned for society. I hold everything it stands for unimportant. Norms, etiquette, traditions. All meaningless. Actors on a stage on a global scale. People as a whole are people. 

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
I don't care for authority. I find it amusing when people insult each other using labels like "libera" and "left-wing", even when the guy in question is not interested in politics. 

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
Counterbalance. Neutralization. Fire and Ice. Dunno.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
Death is so terribly final, while life is full of possibilities. 

@Psychopomp @angelcat @Greyhart


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I got ExTP vibes, but nothing certain.



ildiavolo said:


> *14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
> Death is so terribly final, while life is full of possibilities. @Psychopomp @angelcat @Greyhart


Are Psychopomp, angelcat and Greyhart really that scary?


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> I got ExTP vibes, but nothing certain.
> 
> 
> Are Psychopomp, angelcat and Greyhart really that scary?


Why Ti over Te?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ildiavolo said:


> Why Ti over Te?


I was actually focusing on your seeming disregard for Fi. The vast majority of what you've said is anti-F in general, but it seemed to lean towards a dislike of Fi. Now that I think about it, your dominant function is likely T because not only is your F clearly devalued, but almost your entire post is dedicated to T/F.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> I was actually focusing on your seeming *disregard for Fi*. The vast majority of what you've said is anti-F in general, but it seemed to lean towards a dislike of Fi. Now that I think about it, your dominant function is likely T because not only is your F clearly devalued, but almost your entire post is dedicated to T/F.


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ildiavolo said:


> Tackling an MBTI questionnaire.





ildiavolo said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20814850101/in/explore-2015-08-23/
> 
> Woods. Forest. If I had to take a guess, I would say this is a still from a movie where the scene is supposed to depict enlightenment in the form of the luminous light at the end. The character is escaping from some terrible danger maybe he was lost in the woods. Now he discovers liberty and knowledge and stuff.


Well, certainly focusing on the symbolism and interpretation. Intuition and Thinking. 




ildiavolo said:


> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> I am considerably annoyed, especially since the breakdown came about for unknown reasons. I would start thinking about the enormity of my plight. Think about the time remaining for the concert to start. How far away we are. If anyone in the vicinity is proficient with mechanics. All of this makes up for an estimate of how fucked up the situation is. Since I have no reason to imagine I would be able to help with repairing the car, I would probably listen to music or do something of the like.


Thinking. It seems that getting a logical and procedural handle on the situation is what will mollify you. I am not sure that I like this question... 



ildiavolo said:


> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> Probably refuse. I don't like being dragged into something on the whims of someone else. Likely I had my own vague idea of what to do after the concert.


No emphasis on feeling, certainly not extraverted feeling. Pre-planning... not very go with the flow. Presumably an introvert. Probably a thinker. 



ildiavolo said:


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> I don't care. You can't change someone else's beliefs. They have to experience it for themselves. It would be a waste of time. Besides, after the concert and supposedly the afterparty, I would be exhausted or reflecting on the event.


Intense stuff. Very detached, very decisive. This shows again a thinker and an introvert. 




ildiavolo said:


> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> Contemplate?
> *
> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> ...


Textbook Fi and Te. I am suspicious of textbook (at least when it is being recounted to me from off-screen), but I'll elect to take this at face value. 



ildiavolo said:


> *7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> Dunno. Maybe scrutinize the situation.


Love the laconic.



ildiavolo said:


> *8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> I don't know. I don't have set behavioral attributes. I am not a robot that behaves a certain way in certain situations.


So, you don't think any given scenario would be representative?



ildiavolo said:


> *9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> See my previous answer.


At all?



ildiavolo said:


> *10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> I hate it. I have never understood the concept of talking just for the sake of it because from my perspective, you essentially talk to exchange information. The closest form of communication to socialization I like is humor, because at least there is a goal. To make the other guy laugh. Whereas small talk has no substance. No one cares what the other thinks. It's absolutely rubbish. For example, if a roommate enters and sees me eating a pizza and asks, "You're eating pizza?", that is irritating. I'm obviously eating pizza. Do you want a slice? Do you think pizza is unhealthy? Do you think I should be eating something else?


Introvert... thinker... Fe is long gone, somewhere past the horizon. Te/Fi. 



ildiavolo said:


> *11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
> I am not particularly concerned for society. I hold everything it stands for unimportant. Norms, etiquette, traditions. All meaningless. Actors on a stage on a global scale. People as a whole are people.


So, what are you concerned with, and why?



ildiavolo said:


> *12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
> I don't care for authority. I find it amusing when people insult each other using labels like "libera" and "left-wing", even when the guy in question is not interested in politics.


It is interesting that you went from authority to socio-political labels. Why?



ildiavolo said:


> *13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
> Counterbalance. Neutralization. Fire and Ice. Dunno.


Weird question. 



ildiavolo said:


> *14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
> Death is so terribly final, while life is full of possibilities.
> 
> @_Psychopomp_ @_angelcat_ @_Greyhart_


The extremeness of this... the singularity of your answers... are all raising a red flag for me. I'd like to know more about what you do care about, what you do think about, and what your interests are. This questionnaire was mainly about what you are not.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

@Psychopomp Do you have any specific questions in mind that would help reveal my cognition? I felt the questionnaire was too vague. I also had trouble with the questions where I was asked to recall a specific situation because while I have a great memory (for example, I can remember exactly when a certain event happened, like 8/7/2013), I don't ponder on particular experiences or memories. When I do retrospect, I go over a general period of time in great detail, its effect on me, how I used to be, how I have changed. As for the question about authority, I just connected it with political arguments for some reason.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ildiavolo said:


> @_Psychopomp_ Do you have any specific questions in mind that would help reveal my cognition? I felt the questionnaire was too vague. I also had trouble with the questions where I was asked to recall a specific situation because while I have a great memory (for example, I can remember exactly when a certain event happened, like 8/7/2013), I don't ponder on particular experiences or memories. When I do retrospect, I go over a general period of time in great detail, its effect on me, how I used to be, how I have changed. As for the question about authority, I just connected it with political arguments for some reason.


I very intentionally do not. Type reveals itself either way. I'd rather just get you typing about just whatever... and you'll expose your own cognition in the process, usually. 

That, and I am really curious about what someone who is socially defining themselves as apathetic and uninvolved might have as a passion or an interest.

Your demeanor reminds me, actually, somewhat of the public demeanor of Andy Warhol (who stares at you as my avatar) who maintained consistently that he had nothing to meaningful to say, that there was nothing profound in him or in his art, and his general indifference about almost everything. Yet, it is clear he was anything but indifferent about certain things... regardless of what he said. In all likelihood, his passions were so based on abstracted and impressionistic things that giving them concrete voice or direction seemed absurd to him and may have been impossible outside of art. There was no coherent meaning, so why pretend like it? As he said, it is better to just do your thing and let others decide if it is worth anything, if they want to. 

So, yeah... what are your passions and why? If you can't answer it straight, then tell me what other people might perceive your passions or interests to be, if that is accurate at all.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Psychopomp said:


> I very intentionally do not. Type reveals itself either way. I'd rather just get you typing about just whatever... and you'll expose your own cognition in the process, usually.
> 
> That, and I am really curious about what someone who is socially defining themselves as apathetic and uninvolved might have as a passion or an interest.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I really don't have a concrete grasp on what my passions are. Rather, I would say there's a vision or archetype of what I want to be which I drive towards. It's kind of similar to the concept of an Ubermensch. I picture life as an RPG where I want to reach level 100, where all my attributes are optimal. For instance, I have pursued fields of self-improvement such as martial arts and multilingualism simply because they fit in the picture of an ideal individual I want to attain. I have no particular interest in them. It's the idea of being educated in martial arts and speaking multiple languages, fragments that come together to constitute an envisioned archetype. This is why I find it difficult to talk about my passions because they are dynamic and unconventional. I might abandon the goal of being a polyglot if it no longer appeals to me and doesn't fit my purpose. When I say I have so and so passions, they are set in stone. There are no hobbies. Only interests. And that's why I also struggle to talk about myself because I'm always changing, under construction.

From a more concrete perspective, soccer could be considered a passion of mine. I'm always in motion and there's a definite goal, literally. There isn't a single second where you are required to stop, except for the half-time interval which is why I dislike it. I remember being irritated by fouls and goal-kicks when I first began playing soccer because they were moments of stability. Wasted seconds. I despise waiting. Another example is a walk in a park. I wouldn't stop to rest. The idea of it doesn't appeal to me at all. I don't take water breaks, unless there is already an interval in which case drinking water is a better use of time than doing nothing, lol. I guess I'm a paradox in how I have a lazy and inert personality but I like being in a fast-paced environment. Ideally, I would know what to do at every second.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ildiavolo said:


> Hmm, I really don't have a concrete grasp on what my passions are. Rather, I would say there's a vision or archetype of what I want to be which I drive towards. It's kind of similar to the concept of an Ubermensch. I picture life as an RPG where I want to reach level 100, where all my attributes are optimal. For instance, I have pursued fields of self-improvement such as martial arts and multilingualism simply because they fit in the picture of an ideal individual I want to attain. I have no particular interest in them. It's the idea of being educated in martial arts and speaking multiple languages, fragments that come together to constitute an envisioned archetype. This is why I find it difficult to talk about my passions because they are dynamic and unconventional. I might abandon the goal of being a polyglot if it no longer appeals to me and doesn't fit my purpose. When I say I have so and so passions, they are set in stone. There are no hobbies. Only interests. And that's why I also struggle to talk about myself because I'm always changing, under construction.
> 
> From a more concrete perspective, soccer could be considered a passion of mine. I'm always in motion and there's a definite goal, literally. There isn't a single second where you are required to stop, except for the half-time interval which is why I dislike it. I remember being irritated by fouls and goal-kicks when I first began playing soccer because they were moments of stability. Wasted seconds. I despise waiting. Another example is a walk in a park. I wouldn't stop to rest. The idea of it doesn't appeal to me at all. I don't take water breaks, unless there is already an interval in which case drinking water is a better use of time than doing nothing, lol. I guess I'm a paradox in how I have a lazy and inert personality but I like being in a fast-paced environment. Ideally, I would know what to do at every second.


So, from my perspective, you'd want to focus on what aspects of all this are impressionistic and abstract, and what aspects are concrete and face-value.

Also, you need to consider what aspects of these are under your conscious direction and control, and what parts sort of happen to you outside of your conscious direction and control.

It seems to me that this aspect of movement and urgency is outside of your conscious control, and is something that just happens to you (regardless of its centrality or intensity). 

It seems to me that Thinking, in general is a conscious, directed thing.

Anyway, it seems to me, at this point, that you are defined by a strong preference for Thinking and not at all for Feeling. You come across to me as more of an Ni and Se (not Ne or Si) but not particularly defined by either.

It is not unheard of for Ti/Se to come across as Te - due to its impatience and urge for immediate return on input. Ti/Se needs things to be actionable - to get to the doing - and thus might seem less 'abstract', because we naturally associate abstract with meandering. It is rather Ti/Ne that is willing to stay forever, happily, in the conceptual stages so long as they are expanding in scope and implication. 

When presented with a logical problem... is it more your natural to state the most obvious and salient aspects of it, and work from there - aka, the most objective. Or, do you tend to break the problem apart and abstract it, even excessively?


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Psychopomp said:


> So, from my perspective, you'd want to focus on what aspects of all this are impressionistic and abstract, and what aspects are concrete and face-value.
> 
> Also, you need to consider what aspects of these are under your conscious direction and control, and what parts sort of happen to you outside of your conscious direction and control.
> 
> ...


I think I'd be inclined to the former. Abstract thinking can frustrate me. For instance, having to define logic.

By the way, since you have often cited the lack of Feeling in my posts, perhaps I'll narrate another anecdote which might expound on my ethical viewpoint. A few days ago, I read about a bomb explosion in a fairly populated tourist spot. I have a tendency to consider the enormity of such an event from an individualistic and personal perspective. For instance, I assumed the role of a hypothetical victim. A guy having a normal day, visiting a tourist spot and the like. Most likely, he wasn't even aware of the explosion. All of his life, just gone. In a quick second. Dead. This is what horrified me the most. How you can just be having an ordinary day and suddenly, poof, you're gone. Just a part of a statistic. An airplane bombing is even more horrible. In this case, you're looking forward to a destination. From my perspective, killing is wrong because depriving someone of his or her life is the most horribly selfish thing you can do.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ildiavolo said:


> I think I'd be inclined to the former. Abstract thinking can frustrate me. For instance, having to define logic.
> 
> By the way, since you have often cited the lack of Feeling in my posts, perhaps I'll narrate another anecdote which might expound on my ethical viewpoint. A few days ago, I read about a bomb explosion in a fairly populated tourist spot. I have a tendency to consider the enormity of such an event from an individualistic and personal perspective. For instance, I assumed the role of a hypothetical victim. A guy having a normal day, visiting a tourist spot and the like. Most likely, he wasn't even aware of the explosion. All of his life, just gone. In a quick second. Dead. This is what horrified me the most. How you can just be having an ordinary day and suddenly, poof, you're gone. Just a part of a statistic.


Well, having to define logic would frustrate me as well. There would have to be a very compelling reason, or something interesting about it, for me to want to do something so senseless and redundant.

As far as considering the scope of a disaster in terms of an individual, I am not certain that this is indicative of Fi, per se. I think it is actually the more natural way to think of these things. A lot of research has been done on that very phenomenon. Namely, that we are more moved by an individual face in a massive tragedy than of the whole. Charities, for example, can cite horrific statistics all day long and will get relatively poor contributions, but if they instead offer the story of a single victim, then offhandedly put it into the context of the event, they are far more likely to get contributions. It is just the limitation of our brains. 

I suppose I am more inclined to respond to the statistic, and did so before knowing about this (though I think I naturally understood it) because I am very put off by the idea of being mislead or pulled by such things. Nevertheless, I can only REALLY comprehend a tragedy from the point of view of a single victim. Then, I can abstractly 'multiply' that intensity in my brain to more or less grasp the gravity of it. Upon consideration, I realize that our brains simply can't translate numbers into the visceral comprehension of what they represent. We need an example.

Let's talk moral judgment. When do you judge, what, and how? 


((BTW, I hate doing this in this way. I have zero faith that you won't be cherrypicking or modifying your answer based on some bias. You could feed yourself, or me, anything at this point.))


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Psychopomp said:


> When do you judge, what, and how?


What do you mean? I don't really pay attention to the process of my judgment.

I was under the impression you had established Fi/Te in your initial analysis. What made you change your mind?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ildiavolo said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I was under the impression you had established Fi/Te in your initial analysis. What made you change your mind?


Nothing in particular. My mind was not particularly made. 

I mean that I am curious about how, when, and why you might judge something in moral terms.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Psychopomp said:


> Nothing in particular. My mind was not particularly made.
> 
> I mean that I am curious about how, when, and why you might judge something in moral terms.


I'm still having trouble understanding because I really don't introspect in so much detail on what I do. How and why I judge something in moral terms, I really don't care for all that. I don't reflect on the nature of my judgments. What matters to me is the judgment I make and its effects. The process doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Bumping this

In addition to the questionnaire, have a look at post #9 as well.
@TyranAmiros @Entropic @To_august


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump, because my type has been questioned as of late.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

So after questioning your type on the http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...person-above-based-vibe-333.html#post20810402 thread, I saw this and thought I'd give some input.

I noticed this, in particular: 
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...erested-jungian-perspective.html#post20548506



> Your demeanor reminds me, actually, somewhat of the public demeanor of Andy Warhol (who stares at you as my avatar) who maintained consistently that he had nothing to meaningful to say, that there was nothing profound in him or in his art, and his general indifference about almost everything.


And I immediately remembered your signature: 



> I have nothing meaningful or profound to say


--

I find @Psychopomp's point where he says "I have zero faith that you won't be cherrypicking or modifying your answer based on some bias. You could feed yourself, or me, anything at this point" compelling. If I recall correctly, you modified your signature slightly after when the post above was made. Are you trying to 'fit the mold' so to speak? You have a clear image of what you'd like to be and I'm afraid that it's clouding your judgement in assessing what you are. It's preposterous for me to suggest you're not ENTJ with any certainty but, given your unstable personality, like I mentioned in the other thread, and also your confession that you have an idealized self-image (enneagram 3 might be in your trifix), it is near impossible to get a good reading. Of course, this just leaves self-reflection which will usually just be self-confirming of your vision.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Actually, my signature was a joke I just came up with because I didn't like the blank space under my posts. I've observed that many people incorporate some kind of profound quote or poem in their signature and so the content of mine was just a self-deprecating reference. It wasn't serious, lol. My self-idealized image is more about what I want to accomplish rather than who I want to be.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Either way, the point stands that with such a clear idealized self image like you admitted to, it's difficult to tell what's you imagining yourself and actually introspecting abut yourself. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

No problem. I have a clear and realistic perspective on who I am and what I want to do. I just see MBTI and Socionics as intriguing systems and have no particular motivation to pick it apart and analyze it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

> No problem. I have a clear and realistic perspective on who I am and what I want to do.


If that's the case, what's your reasoning for being here and questioning your type? Why can't you tell what your passions or interests are? Don't these things seem contrary to a surety of who and what you are?



> I just see MBTI and Socionics as intriguing systems and have no particular motivation to pick it apart and analyze it.


You earlier said that you only do things that are productive towards your self-image and you don't like to analyze abstract systems (which is what you're doing with MBTI). Contradiction. How can you study it as an intriguing thing without analyzing? That seems like a silly thing to say.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> If that's the case, what's your reasoning for being here and questioning your type? Why can't you tell what your passions or interests are? Don't these things seem contrary to a surety of why you are?


I'm in college and still considering my interests, although I have a general idea of what they are. It's not that I don't have a firm grasp of what my passions are. It's just that I see them from an abstract perspective and there are no concrete set of things. I am defined by who I am rather than my interests and hobbies.

I don't have to study or analyze something to find it interesting. I like pizza. That doesn't mean I analyze its ingredients and stuff. Where's the contradiction?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

ildiavolo said:


> I don't have to study or analyze something to find it interesting. I like pizza. That doesn't mean I analyze its ingredients and stuff.


You eat pizza. What do you do with MBTI/Socionics? You clearly are analyzing it. It seems you're purposely trying to distance yourself from Ti in a bizarre form of logic. Even as a Te-user I analyze the system. There's no other way to go about it...

I think I'm done playing on your carousel. My mind is made.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You eat pizza. What do you do with MBTI/Socionics?


It's an interesting system that sheds light on why I am the way I am. That's cool to me. Understanding things about myself and the people around me. Like psychology and sociology. That's my attempt at an explanation. You make it sound like someone can't like something without explaining why he likes it. I watch a TV show because I like it, not because of some overarching motivations. You eat pizza, but you don't necessarily eat pizza because you care about nutrition and health. You eat it because you like it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

You like things for a reason. Liking things "just because..." is a ridiculous concept. Maybe you can't identify the reasons you like the show but that does not negate the presence of them. I like House because I like puzzles. I also like seeing somebody get so obsessed over puzzles as I do. I like seeing a similar thought process in action. I like medical mysteries because I'm studying medicine. It's dramatic and interesting and I envy his ability to be so overtly antisocial and (mostly) get away with it.

Of course there are reasons. Surely you see this even if you don't understand yours.

Anyway, if you're using it to shed light on people and interactions then you're also analyzing the system. How else would you apply it to introspect? Perhaps you misinterpret the meaning of analysis and have, for some reason, a prejudice against it. It isn't the same as, for instance, defining logic, like you seemed to indicate Ti was earlier in this thread.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I guess this is where we have to agree to disagree. It's not necessary for you to have a specific reason to like something.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

There's a reason for everything.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

You sounded like an INTJ and a downer


----------

